# Trip to the Vet



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Just took my sweet, bouncy, super friendly Kodi to the vet for a re-check of his shoulder injury. We were met by a tech in full head-to-toe PPE in the parking lot. I fully understand and support the need for them to protect staff, if we are going to have vets available to help our animals. At the same time, seeing the look of anxiety on the face of THAT dog, who loves EVERYONE, and would happily leave with the mailman... He climbed my leg and would NOT be led away. She had to pick him up and carry him. Which worked because he is small, and totally non-aggressive.

But it also made me realize that this situation not only is putting veterinary staff in danger in terms of Covid... but what about those fear/reactive and larger dogs? If even a really steady, really friendly dog reacts this way to all the PPE, I would think the staff is also in more than usual danger in terms of getting bitten.

Thanks so much to the staff at Integrative Animal Health and all the other veterinary facilities that are continuing to find ways to treat our animals and keep them healthy and safe through all of this!

As far as Kodi is concerned, the verdict is... he now has progressed to a frozen shoulder.  He favored it so much from the original injury that now he's got a lot of adhesions, as well as a lot of muscle soreness in other places in his lower leg and back from compensating. He's still on injured reserve. No training, or leash walking for now. (and a continuation of no stairs, running, jumping, getting on and off furniture...) Dr. Linda is sending a video of passive stretches for us to do with that leg this week at home, and then he goes back to her again next week. Metacam today. She said he'll most likely be sore from what she broke up today.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

I was going to hit "like" for the information provided, but somehow that seemed inappropriate given Kodi's condition. I know that everyone on HF is rooting for you and Kodi to get through this as quickly as possible. But when it rains, it pours! :frown2:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

That is interesting regarding the protective gear. Do you think it was just while they were collecting Kodi from you, and once they were in the back they were able to minimize the gear? 

I assume they’re exercising caution because of the human interaction, but with so many unknowns, perhaps those in veterinary offices are being more careful than the general population would be with animals since they’re exposed all day. 

I have heard it’s getting hard to get ahold of plexiglass, but I wonder if there are ways to utilize it other than just at cashier checkouts in these kinds of situations.

I bet he’s not happy he can‘t do more now! Or maybe he is happy if it bothers him? That doesn’t sound right, I mean that he’s not upset about not running around if it hurts, compared to when he was trying to do more but still on restrictions. Everything seems to come out backwards today! It’s probably pretty confusing for him, I hope it passes soon!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

Sorry poor Kodi is still on restrictions. I hope he feels better and is back to 100% real soon.


----------



## mudpuppymama (Mar 24, 2012)

I am so sorry for poor Kodi! When I saw this thread I was crossing my fingers and hoping it would say he was all healed up. I sincerely hope he improves and is good as new soon.


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Sending well wishes to your sweet Kodi. :hug:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I was going to hit "like" for the information provided, but somehow that seemed inappropriate given Kodi's condition. I know that everyone on HF is rooting for you and Kodi to get through this as quickly as possible. But when it rains, it pours! :frown2:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Unfortunately, I don't think there is any "quickly" here. I HOPE he will return to competition soundness. It would be a killer to get this far with him and not be able to complete Utility level with him. Barring that, I REALLY hope we can at least get him back to a point where we can enjoy long walks in the woods together for many more years!!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> That is interesting regarding the protective gear. Do you think it was just while they were collecting Kodi from you, and once they were in the back they were able to minimize the gear?
> 
> I assume they're exercising caution because of the human interaction, but with so many unknowns, perhaps those in veterinary offices are being more careful than the general population would be with animals since they're exposed all day.


My understanding is that's just for the techs that deals with the general public, taking dogs back ad forth all day. Inside, I believe the vets are using standard PPE and distancing used in doctor's offices these days. Masks, certainly. But I can't imagine that Dr. Lind can do proper chiro without feeling the dog with her hands. so she must just be washing well in between. I could see through the door, and the front desk staff just had masks on.



EvaE1izabeth said:


> I have heard it's getting hard to get ahold of plexiglass, but I wonder if there are ways to utilize it other than just at cashier checkouts in these kinds of situations.


That wasn't even necessary. They just called me in the parking lot, and I read them my card# over the phone. No personal contact at all.



EvaE1izabeth said:


> I bet he's not happy he can't do more now! Or maybe he is happy if it bothers him? That doesn't sound right, I mean that he's not upset about not running around if it hurts, compared to when he was trying to do more but still on restrictions. Everything seems to come out backwards today! It's probably pretty confusing for him, I hope it passes soon!


He's going nuts and driving ME nuts. He's SUPER demanding, demand-barking at me all the time. When I take Panda out to work, he spins like a dervish, and jumps up and down, which I'm SURE isn't good for him, but what can I do? It's sort of like living with a miniature border collie. I wanted a higher drive dog, I PICKED a higher drive dog, and all his life I've trained him to WANT to work. That's part of why he's done all that he's been able to do, and now I live with the consequences.  He actually has a MUCH better "off button" than many working breed dogs do.


----------



## Wulfin (May 3, 2019)

I can imagine the inactivity takes its toll on him!! My wheatie was a high work-drive dog and missing one walk would have ended in disaster .. I can’t imagine dealing with it for such an extended amount of time. Hopefully he comes back to soundness and you can get back to “normal”.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> I was going to hit "like" for the information provided, but somehow that seemed inappropriate given Kodi's condition. I know that everyone on HF is rooting for you and Kodi to get through this as quickly as possible. But when it rains, it pours! :frown2:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I also almost clicked on LIKE to indicate that I read your post and am interested and thinking of you, but then I too thought that could be misconstrued as liking your news.

I appreciate the update, I am interested, and I care. DH and I are thinking of you all.


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

krandall said:


> My understanding is that's just for the techs that deals with the general public, taking dogs back ad forth all day. Inside, I believe the vets are using standard PPE and distancing used in doctor's offices these days. Masks, certainly. But I can't imagine that Dr. Lind can do proper chiro without feeling the dog with her hands. so she must just be washing well in between. I could see through the door, and the front desk staff just had masks on.


It must be exhausting. I was thinking about that the other day, about how claustrophobic I feel just wearing a mask (but dealing with it, of course), and how difficult it must be to be working in fields where they are busier than ever and covered in protective gear and have to change it all of the time. I feel for them.



krandall said:


> That wasn't even necessary. They just called me in the parking lot, and I read them my card# over the phone. No personal contact at all.


The vet is a place where it's nice to be able to visit in person a lot of the time, so i look forward to that happening again. But I do appreciate that it's made us re-evaluate how we do things, and some of the changes might work to our advantage. The need for curbside has already improved payment options at a few places near me.



krandall said:


> He's going nuts and driving ME nuts. He's SUPER demanding, demand-barking at me all the time. When I take Panda out to work, he spins like a dervish, and jumps up and down, which I'm SURE isn't good for him, but what can I do? It's sort of like living with a miniature border collie. I wanted a higher drive dog, I PICKED a higher drive dog, and all his life I've trained him to WANT to work. That's part of why he's done all that he's been able to do, and now I live with the consequences.  He actually has a MUCH better "off button" than many working breed dogs do.


Poor guy!

Sadly, this reminds me of my dad, lol! I keep telling him, he can still do things, they just need to be different things, make some adjustments. Maybe it's time to stop walking the entire golf course. I know how hard it is to reason with him, and how grumpy he gets about it! Poor Kodi. He just doesn't understand why everything doesn't work like it always has!


----------

